# Skyprince in Jakarta- so clean, so modern, well-ordered and extremely underrated capital city of Indonesia ( Mar 5-7,2010 )



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I was in Jakarta for quick weekend trip under invitation of Indonesian SSC forumer *ace4*. I stayed in his house in Jakarta suburb and he guided me all the way 

I left my office on Friday after office hour in KL and rushed immediately to the airport, and returned to KL on Sunday noontime. It was a fantastic quick trip as it opened my eyes on how modern Indonesia is , I backpacked to Sumatra last year and was impressed at how clean, comfortable and brand-new Indonesian cities are, the country doesn't feel like a lower middle-income nation of $ 4,000 per capita GDP but an upper middle-income one with $ 10,000 GDP PPP per head . Indonesians must be very proud of their country with its rapid GDP gain in recent years, quick poverty reduction and brand-new infrastructure being completed at fast speed* it seems that 7-8% GDP growth in Indonesia translates into massive, broad-based transformation of the country unlike 7-8% growth in some other nations that I went to* :cheers: 

* Jakarta far exceeds my expectation with strong middle-class, so clean, modern-looking suburbs, abject poverty not visible at all , things generally work well, people are fashionable and disciplined*...... :cheers: I believe that all visitors to Indonesia must be very impressed on how modern, civilized and developed the country is than what its economic stats and biased reports by international media would ever suggest. 

And thanks to forumer ace4 for the enjoyable weekend, we discussed alot about "Skyscrapercity" stuff like urban projects, travel, infrastructure etc. It is very hard for me to have such discussion since almost all people around me aren't interested on such matter. 

Here the journey begins.......


Flying to Jakarta from KLIA LCCT Terminal


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

My camera had serious defet at the night so I couldnt take pics on the flight and at Jakarta airport.

Here is the suburb where ace4 lives ( called Tebed ) , and his neighborhood is somewhat a mix between upper middle-class and working class area. The whole neighborhood looks so clean, modern, stylish with convenient facilitites like supermarkets, cake shops, bakery and delicious street stalls


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

The restaurant where ace4 took me for breakfast on my 2nd day











A fancy restaurant


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

The local Javanese food served for breakfast and lunchtime


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Good to here that Jakarta is so civilazed, makes it worth to visit some day. I look forward for the rest of your photos.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Tasty Javanese food; the whole of Indonesia looks like a mix of many different nations due to its mighty size. The food varies incredibly from one region to another











Tebed neighborhood of Jakarta


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Tebed suburb of Jakarta


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Tebed suburb of Jakarta as we walked around. These are fried chicken shop ( famed for its soft edible bone ) and Sumatran-style restaurant


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Tebed area


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Tebed area


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Me in the lovely neighborhood












So many fancy and huge cars in Jakarta , hard to find compact or minicars like in KL


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Jakarta's Tebed suburb


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Looks neither clean nor modern. Great pics though.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Mr Bricks said:


> Looks neither clean nor modern. Great pics though.



Jakarta is huge, and the neighborhood in the pics is clean, you can hardly find any trash . You cannot compare Southeast Asian cities with loads of street activities going on to Nordic states . Show me where's the dirty part that you refer to ? 

And it's not central part of Jakarta yet, which is far more modern than London . Anyway, more pics to come !


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

on morning time...


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

another view of jakarta....


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

on morning time...


----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice pics Skyprince...:cheers:

@ VRS: I think this thread is about Skyprince's travel report to Jakarta, so please don't post your own photos, at least ask him for permission.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Looking forward for more pics. Actually not my favorite part of Indo but looks like you have a good time down there. The streets looks clean and pedestrian.


----------

